# the v10 s6 project



## halo777 (Jan 30, 2011)

hey guys!

Finally got _*the v10 s6 project *_ thread started on AudiRevolution. I am trying to be as detailed as possible, since a lot of the stuff we are investigating hasnt really been explored before, by anyone with an eye for performance modifications.

check it out

the v10 s6 project

Cheers!

here's a little preview of something we are working on...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey man, wish you'd also post it here. If you would, we'll send you an Audi Accessories car cover as part of our reader appreciation campaign (if you're in the USA). Post more and shoot me a PM with your full name and shipping address.


----------



## halo777 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey George!

Thanks for the invite. The thing is, AudiRevolution is the place where I have chosen to keep the main thread, as most of the team who are working behind the scenes on the car hang out there, along with myself.

What I can do is update this thread with a post when ever the main thread is updated. We have a lot of really cool stuff coming up, so it should be an interesting build to follow.


----------



## halo777 (Jan 30, 2011)

The catback for the project car has been completed and installed.


3.0 inch O.D.

Tuned to work with maximum efficiency when paired with custom headers

Can be adapted to work with stock exhaust manifolds

HJS 100 cell cats with vbands

RS style oval tips


















The final design may include minor changes.

More pics in my project thread...
http://audirevolution.net/forum/index.php?topic=3145.0


----------



## seymore15074 (Jul 23, 2007)

Any progress? No offense but I owned one of these cars and, quite frankly, I can't imagine wasting this much money on one. It has twice the parts (x2 potential problems) and quickly becomes a maintenance nightmare stock. V10s are cool but it's still only 5.2L... Basically, there is no market for the direction you're going with this: 1) it's not performance on the cheap, and 2) it will be a worse luxury/performance machine than buying a newer Audi.


----------

